# Food porn



## jolter604 (Oct 10, 2020)

Here are some meals I have had threw the month.
Half I made
Half my wife made.


Nukelabs@securenym.net


----------



## jolter604 (Oct 10, 2020)

Some more

Nukelabs@securenym.net


----------



## jolter604 (Oct 10, 2020)

Some moreView attachment 70065

Nukelabs@securenym.net


----------



## Derek Wilson (Oct 12, 2020)

jolter604 said:


> Here are some meals I have had threw the month.
> Half I made
> Half my wife made.
> View attachment 70054View attachment 70055View attachment 70056View attachment 70057View attachment 70058
> ...




Yummy Meals


----------



## jolter604 (Oct 17, 2020)

Lazy friday

NUCLEAR-LABS
Nukelabs@securenym.net


----------



## jolter604 (Oct 17, 2020)

Egg and chicken burrito with habanero sauce

NUCLEAR-LABS
Nukelabs@securenym.net


----------



## Derek Wilson (Oct 19, 2020)

jolter604 said:


> Lazy fridayView attachment 70122
> 
> NUCLEAR-LABS
> Nukelabs@securenym.net



I like PIZZA. Love to see this.


----------



## jolter604 (Oct 19, 2020)

Took the wife to a bday dinner 

NUCLEAR-LABS
Nukelabs@securenym.net


----------



## TomRiddle (Oct 19, 2020)

I challenge Gordon Ramsey to review this


----------



## jolter604 (Oct 19, 2020)

TomRiddle said:


> I challenge Gordon Ramsey to review this


Put some meals in here man let's make it viral 

NUCLEAR-LABS
Nukelabs@securenym.net


----------



## TomRiddle (Oct 26, 2020)

This sounds more like having the unimportant thing on this forum.


----------



## jolter604 (Oct 26, 2020)

Beef and jalape?os with ginger meat balls some greens and jasmine rice with Sriracha sauce. 

NUCLEAR-LABS
Nukelabs@securenym.net


----------



## jolter604 (Oct 28, 2020)

Another killer chicken plate

NUCLEAR-LABS
Nukelabs@securenym.net


----------



## Derek Wilson (Nov 2, 2020)

jolter604 said:


> Another killer chicken plateView attachment 70190
> 
> NUCLEAR-LABS
> Nukelabs@securenym.net



Love it! Chicken is chicken. It is never compared.


----------



## TomRiddle (Nov 3, 2020)

exactly


----------



## jolter604 (Nov 3, 2020)

My wife has been buying ground pork for me???
And she is vegan

NUCLEAR-LABS
Nukelabs@securenym.net


----------



## jolter604 (Nov 4, 2020)

Chicken with mushrooms 
carrots
Mash potatoes 
Scallions 
CheeseView attachment 70202

NUCLEAR-LABS
Nukelabs@securenym.net


----------



## jolter604 (Nov 8, 2020)

Lentil gumbo

NUCLEAR-LABS
Nukelabs@securenym.net


----------



## TomRiddle (Nov 9, 2020)

What are these tempuras on the rice?


----------



## jolter604 (Nov 9, 2020)

TomRiddle said:


> What are these tempuras on the rice?


Most likely Scallions 

NUCLEAR-LABS
Nukelabs@securenym.net


----------



## jolter604 (Nov 19, 2020)

Just made some epic French toast but I ate that shit quicker then a hostage.... 

NUCLEAR-LABS
Nukelabs@securenym.net


----------



## jolter604 (Nov 21, 2020)

Steak time


----------



## jolter604 (Nov 23, 2020)

Pablano corn cream and chicken soup.
With two pastry cakes
Chocolate hazelnut and a cream cheese strawberry one.
Wife made the soup from scratch.


----------

